# Dwarf Heavenly Bamboo



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Dwarf Heavenly Bamboo _(Nandina domestica) _is a plant that works well in garden railroads. Two commercial varieties that I am familiar with are called _‘Fire Power’ _and_ ‘Harbour Dwarf’. _ Despite the common name, it is not a bamboo at all. It is an erect shrub that grows to 24 to 36 inches tall under ideal conditions. I have several plants that have been in the ground for over 7 years, have never been pruned, and are still only two feet tall. These varieties are sterile, dwarf versions of the standard Heavenly Bamboo. I bought my plants from one of the big box home improvement stores (either HD or Lowe’s; can’t remember which.)

The plant has numerous, usually unbranched stems growing from the roots. The leaves are evergreen (sometimes deciduous in colder areas.) Young leaves in spring are brightly colored pink to red before turning green; old leaves turn red or purple again before falling. In the winter the leaves take on varying shades of red, maroon and green in a most appealing fashion. Unlike regular Heavenly Bamboo, the dwarf variety does not produce flowers or berries. 

All parts of the plant are poisonous containing hydrocyanic acid, and can be fatal if ingested. I have them planted beside a stream and pond, but the leaves that fall into the water have no effect on my fish.

Nandina grows faster and bigger in good soil than poor, but it will grow in either. It will grow anywhere from full sun to partial shade. Once established it is very drought resistant. It seems immune to disease and insect attack except for possibly grasshoppers. It can be grown in USDA hardiness zones 6a through 11. Nandina can take both heat and cold; temperatures here in Oklahoma can get up to 110 °F in the summer and drop below zero in the winter. It grows well in full sun to partial shade and requires moderate to low water.

A true low care plant, nandina needs no pruning ever, unless it is to harvest some leaves for use in a flower arrangement. Due to the naturally occurring hydrocyanic acid, this plant is commonly used in rabbit, deer, and javalina resistant landscape plantings. This plant is also fire-retardant. If you are looking for a "plant-and-forget" type of shrub that provides a nice touch of color without the bother of flowers, give Dwarf Heavenly Bamboo a try. Here is a photo of the plant in the Spring, before it turns all green.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

that's beautiful! I was almost expecting to see those twisting bamboo plants they sell at Ikea.  

Hardiness with that plant seems a big plus. Don't see a Coke can or pack of cigarrettes so I am having trouble judging the size of the leaves. I suppose if they're big, they could be set back from the tracks so they don't overwhelm any sense of scale you are trying


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

We prune ours up from the bottom a few inches to make them look like a group of trees.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

nice 

thanks 

ill remember that- nandina


----------

